# Big Bars



## scotsman (Aug 22, 2014)

Anybody here sell large bars of soap? Like 10+ ounces? If so, do you find that they sell well as opposed to the smaller bars? I picked up a couple of 10oz handmade bars from a local farmers market and I rater like them. I was thinking of making some big ones and selling them as part of a gift pack with maybe a handmade soap dish and a pouf or loofah. What do you all think?


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

I am female, and have medium sized hands.  I sincerely doubt I could comfortably hold a wet 10 oz bar.  Sounds good for a man, so I would probably offer it with the soap dish(sized to fit) and something more masculine like a back scrubber.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd have to cut a big bar like that down to a size I could actually hold. Not that this is necessarily a bad thing, especially if you capitalize on this as a marketing point. 

Some soaps (aleppo comes to mind) are sold in a cube form, and I honestly think they're intended to be cut to manageable size. Older soaps were sometimes sold as large oblong bars meant to be cut into smaller pieces for laundry and household use.

Maybe guys would be okay with using a big bar as-is, especially if they rub the bar directly on their skin, like my husband does. But I don't think every fellow would -- DH likes a smaller bar too.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's football season - you could market it as "linebacker-sized". Have you ever seen the paws on those guys


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have very small hands (size 4 ring finger) and I would not like a 10oz bar. I am going to say most would not like a bar that big even those with larger hands like men.


----------



## scotsman (Aug 22, 2014)

Good points. I think I'll stick with the smaller bars for now. Maybe at most ill do a small batch of them and see how they sell so if they don't move I'm not out much money. I'm getting ready to do a rather large, high-end Farmer's market in December. It's in a very wealthy town and most of the clientele are big spenders so I'm trying to come up with ideas to round out my product line. I want to sell more than just single bars of soap and I'm in Florida so anything classified as a cosmetic product is out. I was considering gift packages and maybe candles or those little wax tarts for the burners although I haven't done any kind of candle work as of yet. Kind of psyched to try my hand at it but as with any new thing I'm approaching it with a little caution because my budget is rather tight at the moment.


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 23, 2014)

would be kind of fun to do a large bar that was scored or dented to snap off smaller segments (like some chocolate bars)
Some of the large older bars would have been shredded into hot water.  That's still how it's done in some Hutterite colonies I'm aware of - they cut large and fairly random bars of soap to cure, and then grate/shred it and dissolve into boiling water.
But for a domestic soap bar that large, it would be a bit cumbersome as it also wouldn't fit into standard soap shelves or dishes, etc.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 23, 2014)

Scotsman...where in Florida are you from if you don't mind me asking? I would love to buy some of your stuff if you are near where I am from. I live near Naples and per capita its the richest city in the US, so why I am wondering if you will be in the area. Plus it would be nice to meet someone in the soap making community. I tried to be friendly with a very well known soap maker in the area and she was not having it. OH well... her loss.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 23, 2014)

Our little one has a hard time washing with my homemade soap (I think homemade is much slipperier than store bought) and will be making soap in much smaller, or shaped sizes for her.

For your clientele, maybe a family pack? Extra big manly scented bar, typical size female scented bar, and one or two smaller child (or guest) scented bars. They could be customize-able...for those with no kids they could get guest bars. 

What are the favorite local sports teams? Or public school colors...used to make soap for the shower/locker rooms at the high school. Homecoming gift bags with school colors?


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 23, 2014)

what do these high-income folks do?  There might be something specific about their big spending trends that you could capitalise on in some way.  I have seen some unbelieveable christmas decorations in homes - maybe some elegant seasonal soaps or candles.  There's only so many santas and snowmen a formal setting can take!  

Shave soaps, or saddlery cleaning soap, or guest soaps with some kind of twist - mix and match from a group of shapes or colors or scents, or soap leaves, or monogramming on the label available by order to be shipped later, or something.  (or have stamps on hand for plain soap bands for that handcrafted appeal!)   Some tradition you can pull from the area and incorporate into design or recipe.  

I'm making things up on the fly, so I could be way out in left field here...


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 23, 2014)

I would definitely add custom or ready-to-go gift packaging, if I were in your shoes. Folks like beautifully prepared gifts and are willing to pay for the service and the extra detailing. A bar of soap can be ho-hum, but a beautifully wrapped and decorated bar of soap in a pretty basket or box with all the trimmings and a gift tag to boot? Nice!


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a guy and rub the soap bar directly on my body. I tried making a thicker bar 1.4" and it was just too thick to hold, therefore I stick with 1" bars.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 30, 2014)

scotsman said:


> Anybody here sell large bars of soap? Like 10+ ounces? If so, do you find that they sell well as opposed to the smaller bars? I picked up a couple of 10oz handmade bars from a local farmers market and I rater like them. I was thinking of making some big ones and selling them as part of a gift pack with maybe a handmade soap dish and a pouf or loofah. What do you all think?





DeeAnna said:


> I'd have to cut a big bar like that down to a size I could actually hold. Not that this is necessarily a bad thing, especially if you capitalize on this as a marketing point.



I bought a soap from Portugal thinking the box contained 3. It was one massive soap. I think it was 17 ounces or even 20 oz so. This was so big my neighbor cut it with a reciprocating saw and it was still massive. 

PS Don't drop it on your big toe in the shower :think:


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 30, 2014)

My bars when fully cured weigh 5-5.5 oz.  They are 1.25" thick.  My salt bars at one time were 8 oz but I finally figured out my mold to get smaller bars.  Talk about dropping a brick.  My salt bars are now around 5.5-6 which is fine. I've told customers to just cut them in have for smaller bars.  I have never had a complaint.  I would not go any larger I don't think.


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 30, 2014)

My bars are also 5.5-6 oz.  I don't think that I would want any larger than that.  In fact the only reason they are that large is my mold makes perfect amount of them that way, any smaller and I have waste.


----------



## Ktaggard (Sep 30, 2014)

My brother came over the other day and saw a 8" loaf of soap waiting to be cut. He picked it up and said  "wow, you should just sell this." I think he was intrigued by the size. Even though not practical, men might like the idea of a big, man sized soap.  Men tend to like big stuff.


----------



## scotsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe sell a full loaf packaged with a giant soap dish and loofah, lol!


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 4, 2014)

scotsman said:


> Maybe sell a full loaf packaged with a giant soap dish and loofah, lol!



yeah, just bring the loaf in the shower as if it were a single bar and hey you may get a solid three months out of it.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2014)

My regular bars weigh 5.8-6.8 oz when cured, cut at 1.25" I have never had anyone complain about getting a big bar for the price. They do comment what a nice size bar. My salt bars do weigh upwards of 10 oz. I texture the top so they have handles to hold onto. I have small hands and have no problem with the larger bars. I actually have more trouble when the bar gets small. For children we make small shaped sls free m&p soaps. Kids love lego and lifesaver soapies


----------



## Tilia (Oct 14, 2014)

I use a clay soap that weighs 250 grams (8.8 oz.). It's square shaped and when it was new it was a bit unhandy to use. By now it's half it's original size and very handy to grip. I would go for a smaller soap for it's easier grip and for the 'lower' cost per bar. My soap wasn't crazy expensive but as it was very big it did make me doubt buying it for it's price. What if I didn't like it?


----------

